# My try at Roller's Bread!



## kathrynn (Jan 15, 2013)

This was the easiest and softest bread I have ever made!  The rise time took longer because I have a cold and drafty kitchen right now.  It's just plum nasty here.  But...I will do this again and next time I want to make rolls! 













DSCN3918.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 15, 2013


















DSCN3917.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks great! I really like this bread & have been making it for a while now. I made some as a wheat bread also & it was good. I'll bet you end up making it on a regular basis


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks great! It's my go to bread/rolls recipe and I'm going to try to adapt it to whole grain at some point. I put it in my bread machine on the Dough cycle and pull it out before the second rise...works great!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 15, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> The rise time took longer because I have a cold and drafty kitchen right now.


I had something come up once when I was making it & had to rush it a little. I turned my oven on its lowest setting to warm for a bit then shut it off & put the bread in to rise. It worked really good & shaved some much needed time off the rise. The bread still came out great. Might be something to consider if it's cold again & you want to make some.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 15, 2013)

It was almost too easy.  It does have a sweeter taste as everyone said.  Can you just put 1/3 cup sugar in it?  Just wondering...know that breads are a bit picky when you start changing up the base recipe.  I will for sure use it over and over again. Did a "maiden voyage" in a Pampered Chef loaf pan I got as a gift.  Worked beautifully too.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 15, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I had something come up once when I was making it & had to rush it a little. I turned my oven on its lowest setting to warm for a bit then shut it off & put the bread in to rise. It worked really good & shaved some much needed time off the rise. The bread still came out great. Might be something to consider if it's cold again & you want to make some.


I did turn on the oven...and put the bowl and the loaf pans on top...when it was rising.  Oh yeah!  This is the best I have ever done from scratch!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 15, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> It was almost too easy.  It does have a sweeter taste as everyone said.  Can you just put 1/3 cup sugar in it?   Just wondering...know that breads are a bit picky when you start changing up the base recipe.  I will for sure use it over and over again. Did a "maiden voyage" in a Pampered Chef loaf pan I got as a gift.  Worked beautifully too.


There was someone else that experimented with that & said it was still great. I will see if I can find the thread for you.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Dear!  Just wondering...I like the sweet taste...especially for rolls and to make cinnamon rolls.  I always like to tweak things!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 15, 2013)

Here you go  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129954/first-try-with-rollers-amish-white-sandwich-bread/20   Post 24 is where it starts talking about reducing the sugar.


----------



## linguica (Jan 15, 2013)

This was the easiest and softest bread I have ever made!  The rise time took longer because I have a cold and drafty kitchen right now.  It's just plum nasty here.  But...I will do this again and next time I want to make rolls!

KathrynN, A trick i learned from Alton Brown on the Food Network is to place the rising dough on a heating pad set on low and  cover with a plastic cover like the one bakeries use to cover a 1/4 sheet cake ( i use a cover from a disposable plastic seed starter hot house). PS keep a sharp eye on the dough, it works quickly.


----------



## candycoated (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep, those sure are some pretty loaves you got there Mrs KathrynN!

@Linguica, a heating pad, eureka! Thanks for sharing the good idea.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 15, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Here you go  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129954/first-try-with-rollers-amish-white-sandwich-bread/20   Post 24 is where it starts talking about reducing the sugar.


Thanks B!  Will try that!


Linguica said:


> This was the easiest and softest bread I have ever made!  The rise time took longer because I have a cold and drafty kitchen right now.  It's just plum nasty here.  But...I will do this again and next time I want to make rolls!
> 
> KathrynN, A trick i learned from Alton Brown on the Food Network is to place the rising dough on a heating pad set on low and  cover with a plastic cover like the one bakeries use to cover a 1/4 sheet cake ( i use a cover from a disposable plastic seed starter hot house). PS keep a sharp eye on the dough, it works quickly.


Cool!  I do have one of those!  Will try it next time!  Thanks Sweetie!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 16, 2013)

Guess what I had for Breakfast yesterday!  Nice slice of this bread and some of my Home Made Apple Butter from the Stash!













DSCN3919.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 16, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice breakfast! I would have to have more than just one to fill me up though... Your applebutter looks good! I've never tried to make it before - is it hard?


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 16, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Nice breakfast! I would have to have more than just one to fill me up though... Your applebutter looks good! I've never tried to make it before - is it hard?


Nope....I did it in the crock pot too.  1st time for me and it's easy.

I peeled, cored and sliced apples.  Used 2 different kinds of apples from a local produce stand.  Put as many as it would hold in the crock pot.  Added about 2 cups of Apple Cider from there too.    The juice of a whole lemon. 1 cup of plain sugar.  2 teaspoons of cinnamon, 1 teaspoon of cloves and set the crock on warm over night.  Then the next morning, I cracked the lids a bit..to let the moisture cook out for about 4 more hours.  Used a "boat motor" (immersion) blender and pureed it.  Then canned them.  I did some with pumpkin too!













apple butter.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 16, 2013






This was before the "boat motor"













apple butter before cooking.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 16, 2013






This was before the 1st cook!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Nope....I did it in the crock pot too.  1st time for me and it's easy.
> 
> I peeled, cored and sliced apples.  Used 2 different kinds of apples from a local produce stand.  Put as many as it would hold in the crock pot.   Added about 2 cups of Apple Cider from there too about 1/2 cup.   The juice of a whole lemon. 1 cup of plain sugar.  2 teaspoons of cinnamon, 1 teaspoon of cloves and set the crock on warm over night.  Then the next morning, I cracked the lids a bit..to let the moisture cook out for about 4 more hours.  Used a "boat motor" (immersion) blender and pureed it.  Then canned them.  I did some with pumpkin too!


Well that sure seems easy - Thanks! 

Not sure I follow that part though


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 16, 2013)

You can use apple juice in place of that! Or apple cider from the grocery store!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I sort of combined a few recipes and made one up of my own!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 16, 2013)

Oops....cut and paste error.  sorry!!! I changed it on the origional post.  

Kat


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok got it now - thanks


----------



## candycoated (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, that apple butter looks delicious! What else you got in that stash?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2013)

Just to add a couple FYI's...

The Warm oven thing works, being careful you don't forget it and let it get too hot, even on the lowest setting, you are looking for about 130*F. I have messed up some dough twice getting distracted! The heating pad is cool too. Another option is running you Dishwasher on a quick/small load cycle and sticking your dough in there, wipe any dripping water from the top wall. The Heat and added Humidity makes quick work of the first proof and final rise.

You can replace up to 1/3 of the original recipes Flour with Whole Wheat Flour without having a major impact on the final texture. Any more and the bread will start to get Heavy and Dense.

Replacing the White Sugar with Dark Brown Sugar or Honey will give good flavor and help the bread keep from Staling too fast. The Molasses and Honey hold Moisture in the bread longer, but don't be surprised if the Crust is Darker, especially with the Honey as it has a lower Caramelization Temp than Sugar.

Speaking of Staling...NEVER store bread in the Refrigerator. The 34* to 38*F temps actually Speed up the the chemical changes in the Starch that causes Staling. If you wish to bake in bulk, tightly wrap the loaves in multiple layers of Plastic Wrap and Freeze them.

The Apple Butter looks great...If you want a smoother final product, don't add any Sugar until the End. Sugar inhibits the breakdown of cell walls and leaves chunky apples or a grainy texture even with a long cook and blending.

Have Fun...JJ


----------



## frosty (Jan 17, 2013)

What a beautiful set of recipes!  Great idea about the crock pot apple butter.

I gotta get back into the kitchen as soon as my work schedule will allow it.

Congratulations.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 17, 2013)

Everything looks wonderful!

If you have an oven light, just turn it on at the start of the mixing process. By the time you get everything mixed and kneaded, the oven will be about 90˚ from the heat of the light bulb. Put it in there to rise and you're good to go. If you don't have an oven light, a couple quarts of boiling water in a pan on the lower rack will work as well.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 17, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Wow, that apple butter looks delicious! What else you got in that stash?


I have pepper sauce....pumpkin butter...and pumpkin puree that I did this fall.  Have lots of stuff I put in the freezer...turnip greens..green beans and boiled peanuts.  AND of course meat!

Thanks to all of you for the suggestions.  Chef Jimmy....I do have some local honey...that would taste great too...and would like to try some wheat breads.

I am going to make rolls too....just if I ever get the time this weekend....Time is getting to be a "4 letter word"!


----------

